
A Parable - smpetrey
https://tauday.com/a-parable
======
hapnin
It is odd that time is measured in full cycles and our concept of space, in
part, rests on a half-circle.

~~~
smpetrey
Totally. I suppose that's due in large part to the fact we owe our existence
to cycles (water, moon, CO2, solar, etc). But time as a construct is bizarre
nonetheless.

